# Premier Question



## smokinstevo27 (May 31, 2011)

I'm interested in becoming a premier member but I have a concern before I go ahead. The last few weeks this site has run incredibly slow for me, to the point of irritation. I know that you browse ad free with premier and my question is this. Is it the ads that are slowing it down? Its not my laptop because all other sites I have no problems. I'm not complaining I love this place!

Steve


----------



## roller (May 31, 2011)

Its the same with me. Al says you can use something or other but I am not a computer wiz so I do not know what he is talking about. But I am sure he will be along later to explain it. And lots of times it gives me the reds...lol


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 31, 2011)

I'm no computer geek either but I can do basic stuff if instructed. So you are still having problems as a premiere member?


----------



## roller (May 31, 2011)

Yes, but I have not gone in and removed the ads because I like to look at some of them from time to time. And like you I really do not know if thats the problem or not. I will see what they tell you..Thanks for asking the question I am sure that I will benifit from it.


----------



## biaviian (May 31, 2011)

I have ads turned off and have no slowdown issues at all. In fact this is quick compared to another site I visit. My guess is that it is the ads because the page can only load as fast as the ad servers can run. So, as the old saying goes, the team is only as good as its weakest member. In this case one or more of the ad servers are the week member(s).


----------



## fpnmf (May 31, 2011)

I have the ads turned off and it moves as quick here as any other site..

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (May 31, 2011)

I have att uverse and use fire fox and am lightning fast even when people say its slow.....Its about time I got what I paid for........................


----------



## hardslicer (May 31, 2011)

no problems here.......very quick and smooth


----------



## tyotrain (May 31, 2011)

All good here


----------



## meateater (May 31, 2011)

Steve I'm a premier member and my puter is almost 10 years old and I run Norton Pro and am on cable. I just did a bandwith test for you from Las Vegas To Atlanta Ga and I came up with a download speed of 12.23 Mbps. I have no problems with the site and of course I don't see the adds either. Hope this helps.


----------



## roller (May 31, 2011)

I tooks the adds off and it seems to be better...


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. It hasn't always been like this and honestly I was hoping that I could kill two birds with one stone with becoming premier. A. Make the site more enjoyable for myself and B. supporting a place I care about.


----------



## venture (May 31, 2011)

No problems here.  Had problems with the reply box before, but that seems to be fixed now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (May 31, 2011)

I have to say this is a premier platform compared to others and once you get used to it, it rivals others. All problems I've seen Jeff is on top of them in a minute. I don't really see any problems anymore by the way.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 1, 2011)

I switched to Google Chrome and it's been a dream ever since.  I was at my SIL last week; her computer was running slow and choppy, she was complaining about it also.  I d/l'd Google Chrome and showed her the difference (timing how long it took for a site to load in IE, then the same site in Google Chrome) and the difference was amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Chrome here too! No problems.


----------

